# Anyone moving any snow this year???



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Been a crazy winter. Only 2 nights below zero and no snow to speak of. Higher in elevation where this property was i had 2 feet today..........


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Nothing , not even once this year:sad:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

I pushed just 3'' inchs of snow this year . Had one snow storm so far with this hot winter . My snow profit went up in smoke this year .:sad:


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just the one storm in October and 1 in January. Just my luck though, I doubled our property count and then had no snow. lol.
Oh well


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Only once and it was melting as we were working through the condos. Sure are going to be a lot of brand new never used plows on Craigslist this spring.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

ECSOWNER said:


> Sure are going to be a lot of brand new never used plows on Craigslist this spring.





You said it brother . . . May be good finds if you got the snow cash .


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ECSOWNER said:


> Only once and it was melting as we were working through the condos. Sure are going to be a lot of brand new never used plows on Craigslist this spring.


I'll be ready. Chop chop


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

ECSOWNER said:


> Sure are going to be a lot of brand new never used plows on Craigslist this spring.








For sure.





Thru out the season I've plowed around 40 inches.
Biggest snow was 8'' of really heavy slushy type stuff. Worked man and beast rather hard to remove that one. 
The rest were averaged around 3 or 4 inches.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have had over 50 addresses on our plow and clear list and haven't touched a single one.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

OUCH, that will hurt the cash flow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Only good thing about a no snow winter is I have 5 clients that pay a flat fee in November to cover the whole winter. I keep the cash even if It never snows. This is the first time since 1979 when my dad started these accounts this has happened


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Robs660 said:


> Only good thing about a no snow winter is I have 5 clients that pay a flat fee in November to cover the whole winter. I keep the cash even if It never snows. This is the first time since 1979 when my dad started these accounts this has happened







Probably the last too. :laughing:



Around here you won't get seasonal contracts for that very reason.
Too unpredictable for both the contractor and the property owner. 
We've had years with virtually no snow.... property owner feels screwed. Other years there could be a lot. The contractor will get screwed. 
Only way seasonals work is if a company has a very long term relationship with their clients like what yours is. 
Then it averages out..... maybe.



I can't get property owners to pay me 12 months for lawn care. 12 month billing makes sense to me because it evens out their cash flow versus expenses...... BUT NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
"WHY IN THE H SHOULD WE PAY YOU IN JAN - MAR when you are not here working????? And why should we pay you in Oct - Dec when you are not here working???????????"


I tried to explain to them that X amount of $$$ divided by 12 payments, 1 payment or 7 payments (apr thru oct is what they want) is still X amount of $$$ on the 1099 at the end of the year.
Does not sink in. 

Guess thats why they aren't business owners. Just employees.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Probably the last too. :laughing:
> 
> Around here you won't get seasonal contracts for that very reason.
> Too unpredictable for both the contractor and the property owner.
> ...


Cha-Ching.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

These are clients that we have had for 30 years. They get great service and have never ever complained when it's a light year. Considering last year I had to bring in a loader 2 times to get rid of all the snow. It all works out over 30 years. The ones I really love are the ones who never pay the last bill of the season till they are predicting snow the next year. The you get frantic calls with begging and lots of. Oh I forgot


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Robs660 said:


> These are clients that we have had for 30 years. They get great service and have never ever complained when it's a light year. Considering last year I had to bring in a loader 2 times to get rid of all the snow. It all works out over 30 years. The ones I really love are the ones who never pay the last bill of the season till they are predicting snow the next year. The you get frantic calls with begging and lots of. Oh I forgot




Certain parts of the country seem to be able to get away with that but not here. Everything is by the hour or job. Some winters like last we get 40+ inches in the valley. Winters like this one we got less that a foot total. Neighbor has been here 20 years and he remembers 3 years in a row where he never put the plow on the truck.........


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Been a crazy winter. Only 2 nights below zero and no snow to speak of. Higher in elevation where this property was i had 2 feet today..........


I can't tell...is that a Mahindra or an old Ford 3000? Nice set up either way! I need a good acreage tractor...even though I live in the city. Grew up on a farm and miss it.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

P3+ said:


> I can't tell...is that a Mahindra or an old Ford 3000? Nice set up either way! I need a good acreage tractor...even though I live in the city. Grew up on a farm and miss it.




New Holland 1725...............


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Oooh CHA CHING! NICE :clap:




mtmtnman said:


> New Holland 1725...............


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

I bet that 3pt pto snow chucker can really send the snow a flyin!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

P3+ said:


> I bet that 3pt pto snow chucker can really send the snow a flyin!


Throws dry snow about 40' Pretty good for a $650 blower.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm so pissed...finally bought a plow this year after the hell we had last year, and Nothing! Got 1 weak storm that did'nt even come clost to paying for it.


----------

